#  > Petroleum Industry Zone >  > Drilling And Workover >  >  >  Water coning and gas cusping

## ELgharib

Please, Does somedy can list me the adavantages and disadvantages of plugging the perforations of the water and gas producing zones in an oil well.



ThanksSee More: Water coning and gas cusping

----------


## kashif_lighari

From my point of view, plugging the water perforation is necessary
1) difficulties in handling the water and additional cost in disposing the water
2)Water is some how corrosives and threat to well integrity
3)Gas provides the energy in lifting the oil if it would be produced then in the end the residual oil saturation woulb be high, which no body wants
4)Well may load up due to high water gradient if reservoir pressure has declined substantially

I think its enough

----------


## anihita

In a well with multiple completion, the zone producing water must first be identified by using PLT. Most of the times, its immature to plug back the water producing zones. The water cut must first be interpreted for economics. Once its established, production should be carried out at low bean and intermittently to allow the water to recede back to the formation. If the measures do not yield satisfactory results. A proper cement bond study should be carried out like CAST-V or USIT. If there is isolation failure, behind casing, cement repair job should be carried out.

----------

